# Hopeful story?



## Smokey (May 20, 2011)

Does anyone out there have a happy ending after a separation? Does giving your spouse "space" ever actually work, and they come back to you?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Your happiness will occur (or not) between your own ears and this will happen with or without any particular woman. Your story will have a happy ending (either way) if you choose for it to.


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

great advice. I keep searching for hopefulness in this mess and I really should be looking forward


----------

